# Would you date someone who doesn't like to kiss?



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

No. I love kissing.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I wonder if there even is such a thing. I've never heard of anyone who doesn't but it just occurred to me that there's no reason why there couldn't be someone who thinks it's wrong or icky or something. :lol


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

sure, even if they are humanoid lizard woman


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Moot point. But I'd have to say maybe, but probably not. It really depends on a number of factors.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

I actually don't think I like it. Other than kissing relatives as a greeting (DISGUSTING) I have kissed one person and it's too wet and it's just a weird concept so no thank you.
Would happily date someone who would agree not to kiss. Or to just kiss lips to cheek or something.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

SuperSky said:


> I actually don't think I like it. Other than kissing relatives as a greeting (DISGUSTING) I have kissed one person and it's too wet and it's just a weird concept so no thank you.
> Would happily date someone who would agree not to kiss. Or to just kiss lips to cheek or something.


 It does seem like a pretty random thing to do when you think about it. :lol Like who came up with it? Why would it just seem like the right thing to do if it had never been done before?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

No I love kissing.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Karsten said:


> No I love kissing.


 Even if she has onion breath?


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Never kissed anyone on the lips before, so I guess I wouldn't like it if my partner didn't like it.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I wonder if there even is such a thing. I've never heard of anyone who doesn't but it just occurred to me that there's no reason why there couldn't be someone who thinks it's wrong or icky or something. :lol


I never enjoyed it in real life. I actually made a post about this recently, in the dream thread. I don't remember most of my dreams now so was thinking about some of the ones that stood out to me over the last several years, and one involved kissing because it was enjoyable in the dream. Also because I was saving them from some post-apocalyptic camp, and they were shorter than me (I don't think this was an important factor since I'm mostly indifferent to height when it comes to attraction, was just weird because I don't usually meet people shorter than me irl and they were a guy as well.)

I wouldn't say I think of it as wrong or icky though (wrong implies some kind of moral judgement.) I would say it varied in quality but I never found it particularly positive. One sticks in my mind as being better than the others.

Just the other day someone made a thread about not liking sex or something so I'm surprised you haven't come across this before.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

maybe they will let you lick them instead. or grab their ***.

I can understand a beard/stubble aversion if you have sensitive skin or hygiene issues or want to avoid having face scratched off. also if they have bad breath! or I guess there are a lot of possible reasons.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Just the other day someone made a thread about not liking sex or something so I'm surprised you haven't come across this before.


 Oh, I'm sure I probably saw it before. I was just curious how many people would actually do it if they really liked someone and that was the only way.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Yes probably, I've never dated or kissed much tbh the whole SA avoidance thing got in the way alot, but behind my meek, flighty exterior I'm pretty chill & open minded, I've never did open mouth kissing anyway. 

A peck would be ok in all circumstances, but open mouth would be up for more scrutiny, like do they smoke (I hate cigarettes) have they got gum disease, bad acid reflux etc, might negate those things if really liked the person, cause passion/lust defies logic it seems etc.. I'm probably overthinking as usual. :bash


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Intimate-less relationships are weird. And with intimacy, kissing is bound to be among the starter flavoring.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Blue Dino said:


> Intimate-less relationships are weird. And with intimacy, kissing is bound to be among the starter flavoring.


Well I'm not very experienced but maybe I could work up to it, I'd be thinking, date number...

1. Hi-five
2. Fistbump
3. Tickle fight
4. Blowing kisses 
5. Hugs
6. Kiss...... Etc


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

No.

Physical touch is one of my love languages.

(Which is funny cause I don't like being physical in general. But it's different with someone you're into.)


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Even if she has onion breath?


Nah. We can wait a bit after the chips and dip.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

I'm not sure. Guess it wouldn't be a major deal breaker.

But I did date someone who had rotten teeth before and yea...Gross. I would never want to kiss someone with rotten teeth again. I think he did a bunch of drugs but I'm not too sure on that. :/ He was only 21 at the time. I know no one would want to kiss me if I had rotten teeth and that's partially why I brush mine cause that's just nasty.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I never gave it any thought before. Please find me someone that I can try kissing, and then I'll let you know. :b


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

Probably not. I like physical affection.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

At best, "every once in a while" at least. I really don't care for casual mushy sh-t on a daily basis (hugs, kisses in particular). Didn't grow up like that either.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

No, I wouldn't.


----------



## lily (Nov 9, 2018)

I generally don't like kisses (except for dry kisses are okay or fine) if it weren't for a societal standard. I'd only kiss after brushing and flossing teeth.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Eeeewww…...mono.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I_Exist said:


> I never gave it any thought before. Please find me someone that I can try kissing, and then I'll let you know. :b


 You could practice on a basketball.


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> You could practice on a basketball.


Or a volleyball


----------



## Musicfan (Mar 4, 2017)

No way. You need practice for obvious reasons too:


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

No, I think good kissing is essential, and it is also what makes good sex, great.

But even more important for me are soft kisses on the face and forehead.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Sure I guess...


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

WillYouStopDave said:


> It does seem like a pretty random thing to do when you think about it. :lol Like who came up with it? Why would it just seem like the right thing to do if it had never been done before?


It does actually vary by culture:



> The authors based their research on a set of 168 cultures compiled from eHRAF World Cultures (128 cultures) as well as the Standard Cross Cultural Sample (27 cultures) and by surveying 88 ethnographers (13 cultures). The report's findings are intriguing: rather than an overwhelming popularity of romantic smooching, the global ethnographic evidence suggests that it is common in only 46% (77) of the cultures sampled. The remaining 54% (91) of cultures had no evidence of romantic kissing. In short, this new research concludes that romantic-sexual kissing is not as universal as we might presume.
> 
> The report also reveals that romantic kissing is most common in the Middle East and Asia, and least common of all among Central American cultures. Similarly, the authors state that "no ethnographer working with Sub-Saharan African, New Guinea, or Amazonian foragers or horticulturalists reported having witnessed any occasion in which their study populations engaged in a romantic-sexual kiss", whereas it is nearly ubiquitous in northern Asia and North America.
> 
> In addition, cross-cultural ethnographic data was used to analyze the relationship between any presence of romantic kissing and a culture's complexity of social stratification. The report finds that complex societies with distinct social classes (e.g. industrialized societies) have a much more frequent occurrence of this type of kissing than egalitarian societies (e.g. foragers)1.


https://hraf.yale.edu/romantic-or-disgusting-passionate-kissing-is-not-a-human-universal/



> Among the indigenous Tapirapé people of Central Brazil, Wagley (1977) found that "couples showed affection", but "kissing seems to have been unknown". He explains,
> 
> When I described it to them, it struck them as a strange form of showing physical attraction &#8230; and, in a way, disgusting. It was common, instead, to see a married couple walking across the village plaza with the man's arm draped over his wife's shoulder. A couple might stand close to each other during a conversation with the man's arms over his wife's shoulders and she holding him around the hips (Wagley 1977: 158 ).





> Across the Pacific Ocean in Melanesia, Bronislaw Malinowski's (1929: 330) classic account describes the impression of kissing among Trobriand Islanders, who were equally bemused by the foreign custom:
> 
> Certainly it never forms a self-contained independent source of pleasure, nor is it a definite preliminary stage of love-making, as is the case with us. This caress was never spontaneously mentioned by the natives, and, to direct inquiries, I always received a negative answer. The natives know, however, that white people "will sit, will press mouth against mouth-they are pleased with it." But they regard it as a rather insipid and silly form of amusement.





> In Central America, kissing holds ritual importance for the indigenous Nahua. Thus, by the mid-20th century, it had still not become a common practice outside of the realm of worship:
> 
> Novios generally caress and embrace but rarely kiss. Kissing is a modern innovation in courtship, and only the more sophisticated novios do so. Kissing is traditionally associated with religious worship, kissing the saints and kissing the priest's hands. One girl, when asked whether she ever kissed her novio, said, "What, is he a saint that I should kiss him?" (Lewis 1951: 402-403).


so that's interesting. But they seem to be talking about multiple different types of kissing here.

I think it's like smiling that's culturally variable too. Cultures that are more diverse smile more.


----------



## hayes (Feb 11, 2017)

No. I know I would be an affectionate person in a relationship. I would want to kiss and cuddle my partner 24/7. hah


----------



## Sekiro (Dec 29, 2019)

SamanthaStrange said:


> No. I love kissing.


yeeeeeeet


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

No.


----------



## leaf in the wind (Mar 28, 2017)

Doesn't like kissing on the mouth or anywhere at all? I love kissing my boyfriend all over his face and neck. I like kissing people's faces in general.

I am not a fan of French kissing though.


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

I don't think so


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

It's normal to not want to date someone over something that's important to you. If the person doesn't like kissing but you do then one of you will have to compromise if a relationship were to develop. If you start dating someone knowing that at some point one of you will have to change...one of you will always be chasing that change. Accept people for who they are and find someone more compatible. 

Compatibility is important in all forms. 

Not everyone is okay with compromise.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

aqwsderf said:


> It's normal to not want to date someone over something that's important to you. If the person doesn't like kissing but you do then one of you will have to compromise if a relationship were to develop. If you start dating someone knowing that at some point one of you will have to change...one of you will always be chasing that change. Accept people for who they are and find someone more compatible.
> 
> Compatibility is important in all forms.
> 
> Not everyone is okay with compromise.


 Well, the question wasn't "are you willing to compromise?" I was actually asking people to vote how important kissing is to them in a relationship. So it might be really important to one person and the next person couldn't care less. I guess the question was misleading.

I was also curious how two people who hate to kiss would find one another. :lol


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Yeah I was just trying to explain the validity of voting no. That's what I mean by 'what is important to each person'. If you don't care about it then obviously neither person would need to change and that helps the relationship work and a date would be worth it.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Lol. Absolutely not.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Yes, I've never kissed a girl but it doesn't seem that exciting to me. I still want too tho! But Definitely still need physical intimacy like cuddling.


----------



## oguzwst (May 6, 2018)

wmu'14 said:


> Yes, I've never kissed a girl but it doesn't seem that exciting to me. I still want too tho! But Definitely still need physical intimacy like cuddling.


what you're hot. have you tried tinder?


----------



## zkv (Feb 18, 2020)

Sure why not. It's not like I'd be missing out.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

My ex doesn't like to kiss. Says lips remind her of worms.

I like kissing myself. Well I don't actually mean kissing myself, you get the drifts.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

oguzwst said:


> what you're hot. have you tried tinder?


lol thx

yes it's useless


----------



## Outkasted95 (Feb 22, 2020)

Yeah because I don't like it either and I'm terrible at it too lol


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

i would rather kiss someone with rotten teeth than doing anything with someone who fills their lips with crap. oh my god! the medical/augmentation thing. omg


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Nope


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

If I liked every other part of them, this seems a negligible issue.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

That's the whole point, isn't it? You date to find a mate.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Knew a gal like that once but I think it was because she didn’t want to confuse a friends with benefits scenario...for some people kissing is more intimate than sex ironically. Sone people just feel it’s unhygienic as well or don’t like the feel of it or both. Personally, if you’re really into the person and it’s mutual it’s great


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

No, would be a bit weird eh


----------



## darkcyberpunk (Mar 2, 2020)

You mean like a hooker? Probably not a great idea.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Nonono.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

I've never dated or kissed, but I have no desire to do the latter. It's completely unappealing, so somebody who felt the same way would be ideal.


----------



## Harveykinkle (Apr 26, 2019)

Maybe if they really liked hugging. But if they were against affection in general than no. At that point you're pretty much just friends who find each other intellectually stimulating.


----------



## donistired (Nov 29, 2018)

I would date anyone who seems like a good person. I don't have much room to be selective, considering I have never been on a date or had a girlfriend.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

No that's ridiculous. Kissing is really important in many different situations in a relationship.


----------



## Elle Knight (Jan 18, 2019)

Ahh noooo times infinity. Kissing is important to me cause how else am I gonna taste my partner’s lips?😩


----------



## Untitled_Painting (Apr 5, 2020)

If it's like just forehead kisses, probably not. Those are sweet, I even like those from close friends. Mouth kisses, I may be able to live without. Idk, never dated, never kissed. But I kind of think I wouldn't want someone that close to my face and I'd be really self conscious.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Depends, are they waiting till marriage? Then cool I'm doing the same but if they never want to kiss ever no matter what then no.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I wonder if there even is such a thing. I've never heard of anyone who doesn't but it just occurred to me that there's no reason why there couldn't be someone who thinks it's wrong or icky or something. :lol


I started a thread on this years ago. It's not that uncommon in younger people..


> Philemaphobia, or philematophobia, the fear of kissing, is common among young and inexperienced kissers who are afraid of doing something wrong. In these cases, the fear is generally mild to moderate and dissipates quickly as the person gains experience.


I don't really like it. Germs. And I feel icky. I've actually been called repulsive in the past. I'm not sure why you think it's funny. It can be pretty crippling to a social life.

Found it - from 2015:
https://www.socialanxietysupport.co...ate-someone-who-doesn-t-like-kissing-1362585/


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

No. I want to kiss so unfortunately that would be a dealbreaker


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

how is DATE an imperative Verb??? or noun a weapon? any scorning/worshipping approach


----------



## Eric Narvaez (Apr 11, 2020)

No

Sent from my SM-J260T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## CharlieLizzie16 (Aug 29, 2019)

I don't like kissing. I think the sharing of salivia is gross, but during sex(which is rare I'm interested in it).


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I decided today to unsubscribe from this thread. Because there is nobody in real life that would be willing to physically kiss me.


----------

